# My dear Oreo...



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Tonight is a night I just can't believe is here already.. my childhood baby is being put down as I type this. He's 14 years old.. lab/border collie mix. When I was 10 I picked him out of the litter. I was insistent on him specifically. He was such a pain in the butt, that dog.. but man I loved him. Always ready for some lovin and playtime oooor some food. He just loved anything food related.. we called him our garbage disposal because he managed to eat things no dogs should ever eat let alone digest. He was the healthiest dog. Never a vet visit for anything out of the ordinary. As he got into his age he lost his hearing and actually an ear too due to a vessel rupture. Slowly this boy lost most his sight.. but one thing he never lost was spirit or his nose, lol he was always able to find the food no matter how quiet you were. 

Just recently he started not wanting to eat his food which is always rare.. then we got him to eat by softening the kibble. He started to lose complete mobility in his legs but was always able to recover from a slip or fall. There were times my mom had to help him stand or go looking for him because he somehow managed to get himself stuck somewhere like behind a door and couldnt back out. Today he refused all food. Even his treat.. he NEVER has refused his treat... ever. He couldn't stand up.. only lift his head. It was time. My parent took him in and found out he'd been having strokes and this is why he can't walk now.. they too said it was time. I'm crying for him right now..

I'll miss my old man.. I am so happy he waited until I came home this summer to visit.. I got to spend some time with him.. love on him, massage his joints.. just be there.. His brother from the same litter went to the bridge a few years ago and now he will meet him there. RIP my baby boy.. I will always love you..


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest In Peace Oreo...


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you... my parents just got home.. he's at the bridge now. Wish I could have seen him off.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Another picture of my stunning man.. I'll miss him so much.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Apr 26, 2010)

Aww, good looking fellow. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Farewell Oreo. You are one handsome dog. May your soul rest in peace


----------



## Schaferhunde (Nov 2, 2012)

Rest In Peace Oreo. I'm so sorry for your loss, (((hugs)))

He was such a beautiful dog, inside,& out. He sure seemed like an awesome dog.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Such wonderful memories...so hard to let them go ..my sympathies to you..


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

How precious the time, how beautiful the memories, rest in peace Oreo.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Really enjoyed seeing pictures of him.
I am glad that you got to go home and spend some time with him.
I think it is especially hard when you grow up with them.
Sorry you are going through this...I can tell how much he was loved.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Growing up with them is so special. He will live on in your heart and never be forgotten.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you guys so much.. I take comfort in that he wasnt in much pain and was livily pretty much til the end. Now he can play with his brother and maybe meet up with my grandpa


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a gift he has been for you.
Sheilah


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry. Sending hugs!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you guys.. really.. talked with my parents again today and they really feel they did right by him and are taking comfort in that. The clinic is cremating him for them and giving them a paw print.


----------

